# How the Rich Reacted to the Bubonic Plague Has Eerie Similarities to Today’s Pandemic



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Then-as now-the wealthy fled to the countryside, while the urban poor were forced to work on the front lines.

https://getpocket.com/explore/item/...-to-today-s-pandemic?utm_source=pocket-newtab


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Not everyone is wealthy.

Not everyone has the ability to retreat to a safe area.

That's the way it goes.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Yes, it's ALWAYS been true... going all the way back to the first caveman who started amassing coconuts in a cave. Having more resources gives you more options.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

somethings never change


----------

